# Looking for South GA Lease



## pcw0508 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey, my name is Paul and I'm currently looking for a south Georgia Hunting Lease anywhere from 200-1000 acres. I live in Tallahassee and would like something that is within an hour or so but would be open to some properties farther away.  If lease is smaller I would probably lease property by myself.  If you have one on the larger side it would be myself and maybe one or two others.  Not really looking for a club to join, would rather lease property myself so that I wouldn't have to deal with the politics of a club.

Thanks,

Paul

You can PM me or shoot me an email at pcw0508@gmail.com


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 21, 2012)

*member*

QMA club has a couple memberships in Stewart county but the fee is $1000. a member but includes a camp house or camp ground. Cleaning rack, water, electric, all you need for a great time. call mike 352-427-4985


----------



## simonsays (Apr 21, 2012)

Paul i have 1600 acre club in Blakely  Ga would like to visit with you on it call me at 229-400-0643 thanks Ricki


----------



## Boondocks (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 1400A in Blakely,Ga. with house and rv parking avalable.call334-648-5416


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## joedublin (May 3, 2012)

Paul...we have a small 516 acre QDM club in Whigham...between Cairo and Bainbridge...I'd be glad to talk with you about it....JOE 352-694-5419          We already have a couple of members from Tallahassee with us...one is LEO and the other a partially disabled Viet Nam vet....both really good guys! We only allow a total of 10 in our club.


----------

